# I believe my rat is pregnant. :/



## BaileyBoo (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought a group of rats off kijiji, supposedly 4 boys. I've discovered one of them is a girl. And is very plump around the middle. I'm worried because she's very young and petite with this huge belly. We've supplied her with her own cage, full of care fresh for her to nest, as well as extra egg for protein. Is there anything else we should do for her? By the size of her, I expect pups in the next week or so.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like she's definitely pregnant.. If they had them together It's 99.9% guarantee Lol.
You're doing everything right, just give her some space. Could you provide a picture of her belly? That'd tell for sure.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

sounds like a pregnant doe to me! ive got week old pups in my hand right now lol


----------



## BaileyBoo (Feb 4, 2012)

She has begun building a nest. Do we need to move her to a one level cage or is she okay in her four level?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

id move her to a single level, the pups could fall and be hurt.


----------



## BaileyBoo (Feb 4, 2012)

Tonight Moo2 had 8 babies. We were checking twice a day and found them. All have milk bands and we'll leave Momma alone.


----------

